# Plumbed in Vesuvius - water not stopping



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Had the Vesuvius plumbed in via a Flojet for a few months and has been running fine. When the water drops to minimum, pump kicks in and fills to between a third and half way then switches off. The switch underneath is lit (on)

However recently, at the point the pump previously switched off, it continues to pump, but in small pulses about half second apart. Only stops when I turn pump of of turn off stop valve. I switched out the Flojet to my brand new back up and same thing. I'm sure the pump is not the issue. The stainless braided hose looks ok although it may have a slight pinch at one point. Not sure what the issue might be or if anyone can point me in the right direction.

Running it from the tank at the moment which works as it should.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is not unknown for 'pinched' pipes to be damaged inside. Depending on how badly it was pinched initially, it can break/ tear the inner lining leaving a flap that acts as a ' flap valve', intermittently stopping and starting the flow. Just a possibility.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I think I've a spare hose from my L1. Just got to check connections to see if it will fit.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

1. The pump starting and stopping is the flowjet?

2. When it's starting and stopping, have you checked the inlet pipe in the Vesuvius tank to see if water is coming into the tank, just take the black lid of ant watch it as the flowejet? pulses

3. do you have an accumulator or check valve in the flowjet line?


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> 1. The pump starting and stopping is the flowjet?
> 
> 2. When it's starting and stopping, have you checked the inlet pipe in the Vesuvius tank to see if water is coming into the tank, just take the black lid of ant watch it as the flowejet? pulses
> 
> 3. do you have an accumulator or check valve in the flowjet line?


 1. Yes, the Flojet - Vesuvius runs fine from the tank.

2. I watched it whilst holding the black lid. When it was working it would have a continuous pump sound until it reached just over a third full then stop. Now it pumps via pulses of 2 per second and water enters the water tank and continues until it overflows. Fills slowly but doesn't stop.

3. Have a Shurflo accumulator between the Flojet and V . There is a John Guest stop valve on the pipe from Shurflo to V


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

From what you say it's probably some debris or lime scale in the inlet solenoid valve seat. Dismantle valve and clean.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> From what you say it's probably some debris or lime scale in the inlet solenoid valve seat. Dismantle valve and clean.


 Will do, thanks.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Approached the inlet solenoid from bottom of machine. Removed the infeed pipe, then removed the nut that this attached to. Not sure if there was anymore to remove as it was the main unit then. Cleaned it then put back together.

Same issue with the pump pulsing. It still pumps / pulses when the green lighted switch is turned off.

Maybe a complete removal and strip down is required. Would I need to remove the top and side cases as access from below appears tricky to completely remove.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

When I had to get the boiler plate off, I took all bottom and sides off and top tilted on a towel and sorted it out. It's ok if you have all the right tools.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Stevebee said:


> Approached the inlet solenoid from bottom of machine. Removed the infeed pipe, then removed the nut that this attached to. Not sure if there was anymore to remove as it was the main unit then. Cleaned it then put back together.
> 
> Same issue with the pump pulsing. It still pumps / pulses when the green lighted switch is turned off.
> 
> Maybe a complete removal and strip down is required. Would I need to remove the top and side cases as access from below appears tricky to completely remove.


 As Jony said, each side panel can be removed individually. However it's the actual solenoid valve you need to clean.

You can do a quick check, just put a blanking nut on the output of the machines pipe (fed by the flojet and if it stops) pumping and if before water was filling the Vesuvius tank when it was pulsing, then it's definitely solenoid out and give it a good clean. You have to take the solenoid apart and clean the rubber flap bit inside. It's simple to do. The hardest bit is getting the solenoid out of the machine, the rest is easy.

It sounds like you only cleaned the feed pipe and outlet? If so, that won't do anything to solve the problem.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Thought that was the case. When I cleaned the one on my L1 it was a complete disassembly required. Its only when you start to take it apart you appreciate how solidly it's put together.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It really is easy to get to everything.


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

What happened with this? I ask as I just plumbed mine in. It appears to be fine now but when I left mine for a period of hours came back to find water seeping out. The reservoir was overflowing. Did a few tests and water seemed to be gradually bypassing the valve. It took a few hours for this to happen. Ran a lot of water through the machine and it appeared to be very cloudy. Turned water off for the night and went back to it today. Initially left the machine powered on and heated. No problems. Turned the machine off with the user panel and still no problems. My expectation was when I turned off the power supply the problem would resurface. But no all seems well now even with no power to the machine.

I am guessing that particles from the new brita filter I plumbed in or residue in the pipework was preventing the valve from closing fully.

I misread the Brita instructions and hadn't initially used the flush valve. I did run a lot of water through the pipework before connecting it to the machine.

The fear here is leaving it like this and it reoccurs. From what I have searched online there doesn't seem to be a reoccurring problem. I am inclined to put a stop valve on the supply line beside the machine to turn it off especially overnight. Am I being over anxious? Another option is to maybe create an overflow for the reservoir directed to the draining board.

Anybody else experience this? BTW Machine has worked flawlessly for the last year off tank feed.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

tonerei said:


> I am guessing that particles from the new brita filter I plumbed in or residue in the pipework was preventing the valve from closing fully.
> 
> I misread the Brita instructions and hadn't initially used the flush valve. I did run a lot of water through the pipework before connecting it to the machine.
> 
> The fear here is leaving it like this and it reoccurs. From what I have searched online there doesn't seem to be a reoccurring problem. I am inclined to put a stop valve on the supply line beside the machine to turn it off especially overnight.


 Your guess would be correct and cycling the solenoid probably dislodged the debris. Fitting a stop valve is a good idea until you are sure you can trust it again.


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks Dave nice to have it confirmed. Will defo put on a convenient stop valve beside it and also will investigate an overflow as the V is beside the sink and easy to route a pipe as an extra protection against disaster. In my case the kitchen is on the 1st floor of an old house so not keen on a mishap reeking havoc ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

What I would personally do is wire in an electronic stop valve. In effect it will be a second electronic stop valve on the water line as the Vesuvius solenoid effectively acts as one. you can use timed flow shut off, presence detection e.g. open when a PIR detects someone in that room, or a leak detection pad under the machine etc..

I actually don't like plumbed in machines, preferring to fill the tank and would never plumb one in. Probably because I only use the water for espressos and even at 6+ double shots per day, that's about 1 tank full. So really the "convenience" (for me) of a plumbed machine is not having to fill a tank once per day. The other temptation of having a plumbed V is to clean the plastic tank rarely (ugh), rather than every week or two as filling reminds one to do.


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes have had similar thoughts but I am using 8mm pipe connected to the flexi-hose. Not sure there is a ready made handy valve with 3 pin plug to suit that arrangement ?

I live in a soft water area so I could quiet easily just continue on with tank filling and even with my now adult kids love of coffee I survived easily with this arrangement. But the constant advice to use bottled water and suggestions of advantages using filtered water made me decide to take the plunge. Just didn't realise overflowing hell was dependent on a solenoid valve. I think the simplest option is the cistern overflow type arrangement with a convenient stop valve. But I will investigate your more refined 'technical solution!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

tonerei said:


> Yes have had similar thoughts but I am using 8mm pipe connected to the flexi-hose. Not sure there is a ready made handy valve with 3 pin plug to suit that arrangement ?
> 
> I live in a soft water area so I could quiet easily just continue on with tank filling and even with my now adult kids love of coffee I survived easily with this arrangement. But the constant advice to use bottled water and suggestions of advantages using filtered water made me decide to take the plunge. Just didn't realise overflowing hell was dependent on a solenoid valve. I think the simplest option is the cistern overflow type arrangement with a convenient stop valve. But I will investigate your more refined 'technical solution!


 The problem is that any plumbed espresso machine is a leaky solenoid valve away from a flood.


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> The problem is that any plumbed espresso machine is a leaky solenoid valve away from a flood.


 Yes it is a mad way to set it up imho but no doubt there are millions of kitchen appliances out there with this hazard. I am thankful it happened the day after installation to warn me.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd love to see small cheap battery operated devices made that monitor flow, so you can set them to allow a number of minutes flow before they automatically close. e.g. Espresso machine (3 minutes), washing machine, dish washer (10 minutes), etc..

I believe they would be immensely popular for fitting on washing machine taps and other types of fitting. I have always been surprised something sensibly priced doesn't exist.


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I'd love to see small cheap battery operated devices made that monitor flow, so you can set them to allow a number of minutes flow before they automatically close. e.g. Espresso machine (3 minutes), washing machine, dish washer (10 minutes), etc..
> 
> I believe they would be immensely popular for fitting on washing machine taps and other types of fitting. I have always been surprised something sensibly priced doesn't exist.


 Yes have to agree, we have a Bosch Dishwasher with aquastop and I believe the solenoid in the dual core pipe is shot. Looks like the part is £148! Any valves doing what you suggest cost a lot of money I don't see the reason. I got my 8mm valve to today 7 euro that plus an overflow and I can sleep at night?


----------

